# Copyright protection work around?



## PLazovich (May 3, 2006)

In the last two months I went to all digital and love the picture but now can't transfer any shows between tivos and can't load them on my iphone with itivo anymore. Is there any work around like to move them over to either the other tivo or itivo so they are still only copied once??? This is a real bummer.
Are either tivo or itivo people working on new software to move instead of transfer?

Thanks 
Pat


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

PLazovich said:


> In the last two months I went to all digital and love the picture but now can't transfer any shows between tivos and can't load them on my iphone with itivo anymore. Is there any work around like to move them over to either the other tivo or itivo so they are still only copied once??? This is a real bummer.
> Are either tivo or itivo people working on new software to move instead of transfer?
> 
> Thanks
> Pat


Time Warner Cable, right?

I'm facing the same problem and have been researching it on this and other forums. So far the only solution I've uncovered is pretty unpleasant, involving hacking both the TiVo hardware AND its software. I can't say much more about the details because of this forum's rules.

I can say that Time Warner (AFAIK) is the ONLY CATV provider that sets the CCI copy protection bit to 0x02 on ALL its digital content except OTA channels. And TiVo is legally bound to honor the provider's settings.

However here is a link to a recent post on another thread that gives my perspective on this issue.

I guess we can have a pity party together!


----------



## PLazovich (May 3, 2006)

No i am Cox cable in Az



dlfl said:


> Time Warner Cable, right?
> 
> I'm facing the same problem and have been researching it on this and other forums. So far the only solution I've uncovered is pretty unpleasant, involving hacking both the TiVo hardware AND its software. I can't say much more about the details because of this forum's rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

PLazovich said:


> No i am Cox cable in Az


Hmmm... What percentage of channels is Cox protecting? Or which ones? I hope all the CATV providers haven't decided to follow Time Warner's example!


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

It's worth registering a complaint, with as specific information as is possible. If turning on the copy protection flag was intentional on their part, then your complaint at least lets them know they've got a dissatisfied customer who may jump ship (for Dish or whatever). But there have been cases where the copy protection flag on some shows was being set accidentally too.

It's fine to post here, sure; and I know people just assume the big bad companies don't give a rat's heinie about one customer's opinion - but you've got to register a complaint to have any chance (no matter how small) of a satisfactory resolution. If enough people complain, the big bad company has to start listening.


----------



## PLazovich (May 3, 2006)

dlfl said:


> Hmmm... What percentage of channels is Cox protecting? Or which ones? I hope all the CATV providers haven't decided to follow Time Warner's example!


They are protecting just about everything except those you can get OTH so things like tbn, tlc, food network etc..... are all protected it has been discussed here on tivo community a bunch from Phoenix guys we are out in the sticks and they just changed us to all digital had to get tivo hds just have dual tuners. It is just a bummer we can't transfer between tivos any more.

Pat


----------



## mpastreich (Mar 3, 2004)

No ... I don't consider it a bummer. I considered it motivation to get rid of cable.

75-80% of what I watched was available OTA (with TiVo doing the time shifting).

The remaining 20% was either:
1 - available OTI (Over The Internet) from legitimate sources like Hulu, Channel specific sites, Amazon Video, iTunes, etc. (most if not all are available free of charge for 2-3 weeks via Hulu and Channel specific sites, after that Amazon Video and iTunes come into play if you MUST see it and don't want to wait for DVD).

2 - available via DVD (mostly foreign imports like Doctor WHO, etc.)

I've been playing with Zinc ( http://www.zeevee.com/zinc ) and it works very nicely (essentially its a competitor to Boxee). I'm going to be using a box running Zinc to supplement my S3 TiVo and between the two of them, I've given cable the boot (saving over $100 a month by also switching to DSL).

TWC using the "anti-copy" flag so aggressively is a large part of what motivated me to go down this road, so to that I thank them.

This might not work for everyone, but if you CAN make it work, its something to keep in mind.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The problem is if you are a sports fan then none of these alternatives to cable or satellite will work. ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, FSN to name a few. I too probably watch about 80&#37; of things on local broadcast stations, but most of the sporting events not carried OTA are what prevent me from moving away from cable.


----------



## manse (Jan 17, 2005)

moyekj said:


> The problem is if you are a sports fan then none of these alternatives to cable or satellite will work. ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, FSN to name a few. I too probably watch about 80% of things on local broadcast stations, but most of the sporting events not carried OTA are what prevent me from moving away from cable.


Yup! Same here. I'd dump cable but I need to watch baseball games!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

In case anyone here is using a Series 1 or 2 with a digital cable box and is having this problem, you could put a video "filter" between your cable box and TiVo. The video cable (composite, s-video, or even component) runs from the cable box to the filter, then from the filter to the TiVo.

There should be no problems with transferring recordings after that.

Google "video filter" and see what you come up with.


----------

